# Forum 5th birthday, London Forum Meet - 9th November 2013



## Northerner (Oct 7, 2013)

Nearly that time of year again when we have two forum birthday celebrations - we're nearly 5 years old!  I'll put up a separate thread for the Manchester Meet.

Date: Saturday, 9th November 2013 from 11:00 

Venue: Penderel's Oak

283-288 High Holborn
Holborn
Greater London
WC1V 7HP

Nearest Tube station is Holborn.





​
Attending:
Northerner
Mark T + 1
brightontez 
jalapino
LeeLee
Steff
gail1
runner
Aoife (hopefully!)
Glo
Barb + 2
Mossey
Rossi Mac
Dory
alisonz

Please let me know if you are coming!


----------



## Naty (Oct 7, 2013)

Until what time do people usually stay?  I really want to go but I might get some work...


----------



## Northerner (Oct 7, 2013)

Naty said:


> Until what time do people usually stay?  I really want to go but I might get some work...



Usually around 6pm


----------



## Cleo (Oct 7, 2013)

Great ! Ill be there ! 
Ill be 18 weeks preggers so hopefully will be able to "show off" my currently NON EXISTENT bump


----------



## Northerner (Oct 7, 2013)

Cleo said:


> Great ! Ill be there !
> Ill be 18 weeks preggers so hopefully will be able to "show off" my currently NON EXISTENT bump



Terrific!


----------



## Cleo (Oct 7, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Terrific!



And I'll probably be easy to spot as I'll (presumably?!) be the only pregnant lady in a pub


----------



## Mark T (Oct 7, 2013)

Weather allowing, me+1 should be there from 11am (earlier if its wet).

Probably staying till 3pm ish.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 7, 2013)

brightontez said:


> I'll try and be there.



Hope you can make it Tez!


----------



## jalapino (Oct 7, 2013)

I am really sorry but.........















I will be coming as well!!!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 7, 2013)

jalapino said:


> I am really sorry but.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yay!!!


----------



## LeeLee (Oct 7, 2013)

I'll be there!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 7, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> I'll be there!



Good to hear!


----------



## jalapino (Oct 7, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> I'll be there!



Will be nice to put a face to the leelee......plus your real name 

Unless.....ermmm ya name is leelee lol


----------



## Steff (Oct 7, 2013)

I coming....


----------



## Northerner (Oct 7, 2013)

Steff said:


> I coming....



Wouldn't be the same without you Steff!


----------



## Mark T (Oct 7, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> I'll be there!


Bringing any low carb quiche?  (looks at LeeLee hopefully)


----------



## gail1 (Oct 7, 2013)

i will be coming leelee any change of that quiche


----------



## LeeLee (Oct 7, 2013)

OK, enough of the browbeating - I'll do some quiche!  Any requests for particular flavours?  Vote now or get what you're given!

Ant, my name is Lee.  It's a boy's name.  My bestest friend calls me LeeLee because her son-in-law is also called Lee.


----------



## jalapino (Oct 8, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> OK, enough of the browbeating - I'll do some quiche!  Any requests for particular flavours?  Vote now or get what you're given!
> 
> Ant, my name is Lee.  It's a boy's name.  My bestest friend calls me LeeLee because her son-in-law is also called Lee.



There you go!! That put me in my place......


----------



## Aoife (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm hoping to be there


----------



## Northerner (Oct 8, 2013)

Aoife said:


> I'm hoping to be there



Great - hope you can make it!


----------



## jalapino (Oct 8, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> OK, enough of the browbeating - I'll do some quiche!  Any requests for particular flavours?  Vote now or get what you're given!
> 
> Ant, my name is Lee.  It's a boy's name.  My bestest friend calls me LeeLee because her son-in-law is also called Lee.



Chilli quiche?????? go on I no you want to?....plus it is better for you....fact!!!..from the chilli king!!! <<<<


----------



## rossi_mac (Oct 10, 2013)

It's on our calender, I have told the wife, I am trying to remeber it, but any pokes nearer the time would be gratefully received! So yes I have every intention of being there!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 10, 2013)

rossi_mac said:


> It's on our calender, I have told the wife, I am trying to remeber it, but any pokes nearer the time would be gratefully received! So yes I have every intention of being there!



I'll make sure you don't forget!


----------



## Naty (Oct 11, 2013)

I will be working in Leatherhead that day until five - so unless I can persuade some of you to stay beyond six it looks like I won't make it


----------



## Northerner (Oct 11, 2013)

Naty said:


> I will be working in Leatherhead that day until five - so unless I can persuade some of you to stay beyond six it looks like I won't make it



Aw, that is a shame  Unfortunately I have quite a long journey home so wouldn't be able to stay later. I hope you can make it to another meet before too long!


----------



## Glo (Oct 12, 2013)

Will do my best to get there, will be great putting faces to all the names that crop up


----------



## Northerner (Oct 12, 2013)

Glo said:


> Will do my best to get there, will be great putting faces to all the names that crop up



Excellent Glo, I look forward to meeting you!


----------



## robofski (Oct 12, 2013)

Once again I'll be in the air flying from the US to Germany on the 9th so won't be able to make it


----------



## Northerner (Oct 12, 2013)

robofski said:


> Once again I'll be in the air flying from the US to Germany on the 9th so won't be able to make it



Aw  Hopefully, the diaries will coincide to allow you to come to a future meet! You are certainly the person to ask about diabetes and flying/travel! Hope all is well with you


----------



## jalapino (Oct 15, 2013)

Not long now peeps!!!!


----------



## Steff (Oct 15, 2013)

Roll up Roll up!!

Still plenty time to make it guys, the more the merrier, we dont bite honest we dont theres far to many carbs in a humans arm hehe x


----------



## jalapino (Oct 15, 2013)

Steff said:


> Roll up Roll up!!
> 
> Still plenty time to make it guys, the more the merrier, we dont bite honest we dont theres far to many carbs in a humans arm hehe x



I bite!!!


----------



## Mark T (Oct 17, 2013)

Steff said:


> Roll up Roll up!!
> 
> Still plenty time to make it guys, the more the merrier, we dont bite honest we dont theres far to many carbs in a humans arm hehe x


We have a good number already coming, 9 plus 2 hopefuls I count on the list plus an extra one on the facebook event page (Alison).

But the more the merrier!

Are we likely to have anyone from DUK itself pop along Alan?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 17, 2013)

Mark T said:


> We have a good number already coming, 9 plus 2 hopefuls I count on the list plus an extra one on the facebook event page (Alison).
> 
> But the more the merrier!
> 
> Are we likely to have anyone from DUK itself pop along Alan?



Not sure yet Mark. Joe finishes with DUK tomorrow, off to pastures new, but Graeme might make it.


----------



## Barb (Oct 21, 2013)

Hope to get along plus one (or two)




Northerner said:


> Nearly that time of year again when we have two forum birthday celebrations - we're nearly 5 years old!  I'll put up a separate thread for the Manchester Meet.
> 
> Date: Saturday, 9th November 2013 from 11:00
> 
> ...


----------



## jalapino (Oct 23, 2013)

Getting close now peeps!!!


----------



## Mark T (Oct 23, 2013)

Is there anyone going to be there early? (before 11)

We need to hit Covent Garden first (to find a toy shop) but I suspect we will be nearby fairly early on.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 23, 2013)

Mark T said:


> Is there anyone going to be there early? (before 11)
> 
> We need to hit Covent Garden first (to find a toy shop) but I suspect we will be nearby fairly early on.



If all runs smoothly I'll probably be there at around 10:30-10:45


----------



## Steff (Oct 23, 2013)

Nope ill  not be there till about 4ish.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 23, 2013)

Steff said:


> Nope ill  not be there till about 4ish.



Have you got other plans for the day Steff?


----------



## Steff (Oct 23, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Have you got other plans for the day Steff?



I'm ONLY jesting Alan any other plans on that day are on the back burner


----------



## Northerner (Oct 23, 2013)

Steff said:


> I'm ONLY jesting Alan any other plans on that day are on the back burner



I'm so gullible


----------



## LeeLee (Oct 24, 2013)

I've started stockpiling eggs to make the quiches.  I've bought some chillies for Ant's, but nobody else has expressed a preference.  Any requests?


----------



## Steff (Oct 24, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> I've started stockpiling eggs to make the quiches.  I've bought some chillies for Ant's, but nobody else has expressed a preference.  Any requests?



mushrooms?


----------



## Mark T (Oct 24, 2013)

Steff said:


> mushrooms?


bacon & mushroom?


----------



## Steff (Oct 24, 2013)

Mark T said:


> bacon & mushroom?



was that what we had last time?


----------



## Mark T (Oct 24, 2013)

Steff said:


> was that what we had last time?


Yep  It was


----------



## jalapino (Oct 24, 2013)

Northerner said:


> I'm so gullible



LOL!!! ya not the only one alan!!!!!


----------



## Mark T (Oct 26, 2013)

Does any of the London based members know if there are any events happening on the 9th Nov?  Like big rugby matches or shows?

For simplicity, normally I run directly into Liverpool Street on the train and then take the tube across from there.  But if it's busy, getting a seat for little one can be a challenge!  I don't mind standing myself, but I prefer to get him to sit.

If there is something going on, then I'll swap to tube at Stratford (which isn't one of my favourite stations, otherwise I'd do it anyway).


----------



## Steff (Oct 26, 2013)

Mark T said:


> Does any of the London based members know if there are any events happening on the 9th Nov?  Like big rugby matches or shows?
> 
> For simplicity, normally I run directly into Liverpool Street on the train and then take the tube across from there.  But if it's busy, getting a seat for little one can be a challenge!  I don't mind standing myself, but I prefer to get him to sit.
> 
> If there is something going on, then I'll swap to tube at Stratford (which isn't one of my favourite stations, otherwise I'd do it anyway).



theres no significant footy matches that day, as for concerts etc etc im not sure


----------



## Mark T (Oct 26, 2013)

Steff said:


> theres no significant footy matches that day, as for concerts etc etc im not sure


Thanks Stef

But, Ahh (http://www.visitlondon.com/things-to-do/event/7426531-lord-mayors-show-2013) Stratford it is!


----------



## Aoife (Oct 27, 2013)

There are lots of engineering works on that weekend, district line, piccadilly and northern line all have bits closed (PITA for me as I'll have to go round the houses to get there whereas its normally one tube!)

If in doubt check the tfl.gov.uk page


----------



## Northerner (Oct 27, 2013)

Aoife said:


> There are lots of engineering works on that weekend, district line, piccadilly and northern line all have bits closed (PITA for me as I'll have to go round the houses to get there whereas its normally one tube!)
> 
> If in doubt check the tfl.gov.uk page



Aren't there every weekend?  I'd better add some cash to my Oyster card


----------



## Mossey (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi all.  I'll definitely be there for the day with apologies and excuses for being AWOL for a bit. Looking forward to coming down and hopefully some bacon and mush quiche !


----------



## Northerner (Oct 28, 2013)

Mossey said:


> Hi all.  I'll definitely be there for the day with apologies and excuses for being AWOL for a bit. Looking forward to coming down and hopefully some bacon and mush quiche !



Excellent! It will be great to see you again


----------



## fencesitter (Oct 28, 2013)

Mark T said:


> Does any of the London based members know if there are any events happening on the 9th Nov?


My birthday  
so sadly won't make it to London (not so sadly cos hubby is taking me out to dinner) but hope to make the next Oxford one


----------



## Steff (Oct 28, 2013)

Mossey said:


> Hi all.  I'll definitely be there for the day with apologies and excuses for being AWOL for a bit. Looking forward to coming down and hopefully some bacon and mush quiche !



Be great to see you again x


----------



## Northerner (Oct 28, 2013)

Willsmum said:


> My birthday
> so sadly won't make it to London (not so sadly cos hubby is taking me out to dinner) but hope to make the next Oxford one



Aw! Well, I hope you have a lovely birthday!  See you in Oxford


----------



## Northerner (Nov 2, 2013)

Only a week to go, hope everyone is still coming - looks like a good turnout!  Anyone else?


----------



## Steff (Nov 3, 2013)

Arghhh I'm now in doubt( serious this time btw lol).

Shall know by thursday....sorry guys


----------



## Northerner (Nov 3, 2013)

Steff said:


> Arghhh I'm now in doubt( serious this time btw lol).
> 
> Shall know by thursday....sorry guys



What? Nooooo! It wouldn't be the same without you Steff! Hope you can make it!


----------



## Steff (Nov 3, 2013)

Northerner said:


> What? Nooooo! It wouldn't be the same without you Steff! Hope you can make it!



I know I know but overseen bills which I forgot about come out on 8th so need to see what pittance I got left after that lol


----------



## LeeLee (Nov 3, 2013)

Steff said:


> I know I know but overseen bills which I forgot about come out on 8th so need to see what pittance I got left after that lol



I know how you feel Steff - but I bought my tickets online before I realised quite how broke I am, and there's no way I'm wasting them.  I'll just have to eat quiche!


----------



## jalapino (Nov 3, 2013)

Steff said:


> I know I know but overseen bills which I forgot about come out on 8th so need to see what pittance I got left after that lol



Noooooooo!!!!


----------



## Mark T (Nov 3, 2013)

Oooo nooo Steff!  Hopefully things work out and you can make it because I don't think I've yet gone to a meet without you there!


----------



## Steff (Nov 5, 2013)

Just to say Sazaroo wont make it she is tied up with work x


----------



## Northerner (Nov 5, 2013)

Steff said:


> Just to say Sazaroo wont make it she is tied up with work x



Aw, that's a shame  Flipping work! Thanks for letting us know Steff


----------



## Steff (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi all

Despite no Piccadilly line which is my usual way of making it there I will be there.

So dont worry Mark


----------



## Northerner (Nov 7, 2013)

Steff said:


> Hi all
> 
> Despite no Piccadilly line which is my usual way of making it there I will be there.
> 
> So dont worry Mark



Phew! Great news Steff


----------



## Steff (Nov 7, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Phew! Great news Steff



Yes I know the mood would of been sombre LOL x


----------



## Northerner (Nov 7, 2013)

Steff said:


> Yes I know the mood would of been sombre LOL x



I was mainly worried that Gail might have had to drink those jugs of cocktails on her own, especially with Sazzaroo not being able to make it!


----------



## runner (Nov 7, 2013)

That's it - got my train tickets!  See you there!


----------



## runner (Nov 7, 2013)

Gail, can't PM you - your mesh box is apparently full!  I have booked the 9.30 from Norwich Coach: D Seat: 40A  and return from Liverpool St 5.30pm.  Hopefully we can meet up on the train x


----------



## Steff (Nov 7, 2013)

runner said:


> Gail, can't PM you - your mesh box is apparently full!  I have booked the 9.30 from Norwich Coach: D Seat: 40A  and return from Liverpool St 5.30pm.  Hopefully we can meet up on the train x



Runner,
I will text Gail with that she no on internet at the moment x


----------



## Tezzz (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm a definate Alan... I got the day off *W*... 


I look forward to hugs from Gail and Steff...


----------



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2013)

runner said:


> That's it - got my train tickets!  See you there!



Hurrah! 



brightontez said:


> I'm a definate Alan... I got the day off *W*...
> 
> 
> I look forward to hugs from Gail and Steff...



Yayyy!!  

See you both tomorrow!


----------



## Steff (Nov 8, 2013)

brightontez said:


> I'm a definate Alan... I got the day off *W*...
> 
> 
> I look forward to hugs from Gail and Steff...



Mwah xxxx fab news


----------



## runner (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks Steff!


----------



## Steff (Nov 8, 2013)

runner said:


> Thanks Steff!



No bother hun, if she replies ill let you know x


----------



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2013)

Looks like it's going to be wet tomorrow in London, at least in the morning  Still, we should be nice and dry in the pub! 

For those who haven't been before, we normally try and grab some tables near the main entrance, just on your left as you walk in, on the slightly raised area. I'll bring my giant syringe along


----------



## Steff (Nov 8, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Looks like it's going to be wet tomorrow in London, at least in the morning  Still, we should be nice and dry in the pub!
> 
> For those who haven't been before, we normally try and grab some tables near the main entrance, just on your left as you walk in, on the slightly raised area. I'll bring my giant syringe along



ooooof Alan hehe, I was just looking at the weather for tomorrow, luckily nothing like what the poor Phillipeans is suffering


----------



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2013)

Steff said:


> ooooof Alan hehe, I was just looking at the weather for tomorrow, luckily nothing like what the poor Phillipeans is suffering



No, that looks absolutely terrifying


----------



## Cleo (Nov 8, 2013)

Sorry guys, I won't be able to make it.... Family issues that I need to deal with 
Hope you all have fun x


----------



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2013)

Cleo said:


> Sorry guys, I won't be able to make it.... Family issues that I need to deal with
> Hope you all have fun x



Aw, sorry to hear this Cleo - hope all goes OK for you, and that we get to see you next time


----------



## Cleo (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks Alan - I was looking forward to meeting everyone ! Hopefully will be there next time ! 
X


----------



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2013)

Cleo said:


> Thanks Alan - I was looking forward to meeting everyone ! Hopefully will be there next time !
> X



There's another meet in London towards the end of April, but I'm guessing you might be otherwise occupied by then!


----------



## Cleo (Nov 8, 2013)

Northerner said:


> There's another meet in London towards the end of April, but I'm guessing you might be otherwise occupied by then!



thanks for letting me know ! who knows maybe the baby will come early  will keep it in mind though


----------



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2013)

If anyone who is attending a meet for the first time is a bit unsure about coming into a pub on their own and trying to find a group of strangers, send me a PM and I will let you have my mobile number.


----------



## Naty (Nov 8, 2013)

Have a great time everyone


----------



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2013)

Naty said:


> Have a great time everyone



Thanks Naty, sorry you can't make it.


----------



## Naty (Nov 8, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Thanks Naty, sorry you can't make it.



Me too.  Is there a list of dates for 2014 yet?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2013)

Naty said:


> Me too.  Is there a list of dates for 2014 yet?



Not yet, but they should follow a similar pattern to this year  One or two might get moved or replaced, according to past demand.


----------



## Naty (Nov 8, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Not yet, but they should follow a similar pattern to this year  One or two might get moved or replaced, according to past demand.



Ok. I am determined to come to one the next time I am not working


----------



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2013)

Naty said:


> Ok. I am determined to come to one the next time I am not working



Great to hear  The first one next year will be Oxford at the end of January if you fancy a day out from London


----------



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2013)

Northerner said:


> If all runs smoothly I'll probably be there at around 10:30-10:45



I lied! I have just checked my train times and I will probably be there between 11:15 and 11:30 - I had forgotten I was catching the much cheaper, but much slower, train to Victoria rather than the Waterloo one!


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 8, 2013)

I hope you all have a wonderful time tomorrow. I'll be there in spirit.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> I hope you all have a wonderful time tomorrow. I'll be there in spirit.



Thanks Ally, I'm so gutted that I didn't get to meet you up in Glasgow this year - hopefully next year!


----------



## gail1 (Nov 8, 2013)

runner im getting the 9am train so will miss you , looking forward to meeting you and seeing my drinking buddy steffi again


----------



## Aoife (Nov 8, 2013)

will see you all probably around midday... ish...!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2013)

Aoife said:


> will see you all probably around midday... ish...!



We'll look out for you!


----------



## Steff (Nov 8, 2013)

Aoife said:


> will see you all probably around midday... ish...!



See you tomorrow Aoife been good to mee u xxx


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 8, 2013)

Evening, 

I need to pop to office and do a mate a favour and measure his place up, should only take a couple of hours tops, but plan to jump on train to get to the smoke for 1ish, to have a few bevvies with you all need to head home to then get a few jobs done before too late!


Looking forward to it,

Rossi


----------



## Steff (Nov 8, 2013)

Look forward to seeing you Rossi


Safe trip all x


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2013)

rossi_mac said:


> Evening,
> 
> I need to pop to office and do a mate a favour and measure his place up, should only take a couple of hours tops, but plan to jump on train to get to the smoke for 1ish, to have a few bevvies with you all need to head home to then get a few jobs done before too late!
> 
> ...



OK Rossi - you do know it's the weekend, don't you, and not a working day?  See you later!


----------



## Steff (Nov 9, 2013)

Alisonz won't be coming.


----------



## LeeLee (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm coming, with quiche.  Jalapino, you'd better turn up - someone has to eat the red pepper & chilli variety!


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Nov 9, 2013)

Hope you all have a great time


----------



## Steff (Nov 9, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> I'm coming, with quiche.  Jalapino, you'd better turn up - someone has to eat the red pepper & chilli variety!



He was still coming when we spoke yesterday lol


----------



## jalapino (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi guys will not be coming 

Weather is way to bad to ride my motorbike I have been waiting for a dry window and it is just tipping it down!!

Really gutted...hope you all have a lovely day


----------



## Steff (Nov 9, 2013)

jalapino said:


> Hi guys will not be coming
> 
> Weather is way to bad to ride my motorbike I have been waiting for a dry window and it is just tipping it down!!
> 
> Really gutted...hope you all have a lovely day



Sorry to hear that ant, leelee will have to share her chilli quiches with us lol


----------



## jalapino (Nov 9, 2013)

Steff said:


> Sorry to hear that ant, leelee will have to share her chilli quiches with us lol



Could always post them to me! 

Don't get to drunk 

Still tipping it down


----------



## Mark T (Nov 9, 2013)

jalapino said:


> Could always post them to me...


Afraid I snaffled one of them  very nice!


----------



## Steff (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi all home safe x

Great to see everyone, ty runner for the jam  x

Safe trip home all


----------



## LeeLee (Nov 9, 2013)

Home now.  Ant, I ate the other chilli quiche.  I reckon you'd have said 'where's the chilli' coz it was a bit milder than I'd anticipated!


----------



## runner (Nov 9, 2013)

Got on the right train going in the right direction, now home!  Lovely to meet you all and put faces to names.  Thanks for organising it x


----------



## Mark T (Nov 9, 2013)

Yes, very nice to meet everyone   especially those I've not met before

And thanks to everyone for putting up with a very cheeky little boy .


----------



## Steff (Nov 9, 2013)

Mark T said:


> Yes, very nice to meet everyone   especially those I've not met before
> 
> And thanks to everyone for putting up with a very cheeky little boy .



Loved it Mark, nice way for him to leave grabbing onto where he did


----------



## Aoife (Nov 9, 2013)

they start young these days Steff!

Sorry I had to dash off early, had to get back for sushi and wine with friends! nomnomnom


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2013)

runner said:


> Got on the right train going in the right direction, now home!  Lovely to meet you all and put faces to names.  Thanks for organising it x



Lovely to meet you runner, glad you made it home safely, and thank you so much for my brilliant kindle cosy! I love the little tail at the back 

Great to meet everyone today, thank you all for coming! 

Finally got home, 5 hours after leaving the pub - rubbish journey home, train delayed then I went to catch a bus out of Southampton, waited 50 minutes (bus didn't turn up), then when one did it was packed full and I almost didn't get on. Apparently there'd been a snarl up because of the football. Driver wasn't charging anyone, so I suppose that's something!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 10, 2013)

Here are some pictures from the Meet:





(L-R) Rossi Mac, Aoife, LeeLee, Runner




(R-L) gail1, Steff, MarkT's son, MarkT




Mossey




Barb + Hubby and son


----------



## runner (Nov 10, 2013)

Mark T said:


> Yes, very nice to meet everyone   especially those I've not met before
> 
> And thanks to everyone for putting up with a very cheeky little boy .



He's a lovely little lad Mark.


----------



## Steff (Nov 10, 2013)

Morning ty for putting pics on al lol


----------



## runner (Nov 10, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Lovely to meet you runner, glad you made it home safely, and thank you so much for my brilliant kindle cosy! I love the little tail at the back
> 
> Great to meet everyone today, thank you all for coming!
> 
> Finally got home, 5 hours after leaving the pub - rubbish journey home, train delayed then I went to catch a bus out of Southampton, waited 50 minutes (bus didn't turn up), then when one did it was packed full and I almost didn't get on. Apparently there'd been a snarl up because of the football. Driver wasn't charging anyone, so I suppose that's something!



Oh no, you must have been shattered!  My train from Norwich to Acle, (where I was getting a lift from to avoid the football crowds) had a planned delay to accommodate the football fans, which worked great for me - gave me time to catch it straight away.


----------



## runner (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi Steff.  Realised on the way home, none of us took a pic with you in it Alan!


----------



## Steff (Nov 10, 2013)

runner said:


> Hi Steff.  Realised on the way home, none of us took a pic with you in it Alan!



LOL runner Alan always manages that, nah sometimes he does sneak into them l


----------



## Northerner (Nov 10, 2013)

First time since diagnosis that I have been in a pub and just ordered soft drinks, and what happens? Yup, they served me up a full-sugar Pepsi instead of the diet one I had ordered  Typical!  Thanks to LeeLee for her tip about wetting my finger in the stuff - if it turns sticky as it dries then it has sugar in it - also tested with my meter and it came up as 2.4 mmol/l. Got it replaced and the new stuff came up as 1.1 mmol/l. My levels were very good all day, but would have been a much different story if I'd drunk a whole pint of the bad stuff unwittingly!

Thanks to LeeLee also for her crustless quiches - absolutely delicious and I am going to get myself some baking thingies so I can make some myself!


----------



## gail1 (Nov 10, 2013)

smashing day great to see you all hope everyone had a safe journey home


----------



## Northerner (Nov 10, 2013)

gail1 said:


> smashing day great to see you all hope everyone had a safe journey home



Great to see you again gail, I hope you had a good journey home


----------



## runner (Nov 11, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Great to see you again gail, I hope you had a good journey home



Ditto - you were sensible Gail and got back before the football crowds!


----------



## Mossey (Nov 11, 2013)

Reply glad I made it on Saturday but really should have been playing nursemaid to my son. He'd been on antibiotics all week getting weaker and weaker with what he felt was glandular fever. So I said goodbye on Saturday and headed south to meet you all.  When I got home he was much worse so took him to MK hospital where he was rushed to Northampton to see specialist, put on intravenous drip, steroids, oxygen, heart monitor, the works.   2 days previously his Dr had prescribed junior Calprofen and codeine !! (He's 22). Oh dear.  We think we have trouble sometimes with our diabetic specialists. He's still in hospital until his breathing improves and he can swallow.   Bad mother !   had good time In London though.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2013)

Goodness Mossey!  I hope that he is fully recovered very soon! Let us know how things go for him - is it glandular fever then?


----------



## runner (Nov 11, 2013)

Oh no Mossey.  Hope he's OK.  It was nice to meet you!


----------



## Barb (Nov 12, 2013)

So sorry to hear about your son and hope he is much better soon. Nice to meet you again on Sat.


----------



## Mossey (Nov 12, 2013)

Thank you   He's just got home. Glandular fever complicated with a bacterial infection and his tonsils ruptured. Hopefully he recovers quickly though people seem to think he will be weak for a good while.


----------



## Mark T (Nov 12, 2013)

Mossey said:


> Thank you   He's just got home. Glandular fever complicated with a bacterial infection and his tonsils ruptured. Hopefully he recovers quickly though people seem to think he will be weak for a good while.


I hope he feels much better soon!

But yes, glandular fever can take it out of you for some time - even years.  The older you are when you get it, the worse it can be.  Even after you have gotten over it the virus never really actually leaves your body.

We are fairly sure (but not 100%) that our little boy had glandular fever a month or so back, but at his age they shake it off fairly quickly.


----------



## runner (Nov 14, 2013)

Glad he's home.  sounds painful, poor lad!  Hope he gets better soon.


----------



## Mossey (Nov 14, 2013)

He's certainly sounding much better and feeling better too. Thank you


----------

